# Tubing question?



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

Moved here and finally getting to work on the system. I've got some issues but I'll start with this one first.

I dug up a head and found it connected to this bendable ribbed tube. I don't think this is the end of the zone but could this be used as a type of fingering system back to a main tube for the zone?

Also, if you can see it's connected straight to the bottom of the head and then BENT to a 90* angle. That can't be good. If i continue to find this throughout my yard could I possible just buy some elbow connectors so the tube is open fully instead of bent? Seems odd to me.

Thanks for any insight and help. I'm sure this won't be my first and last post this week.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm no expert but corrugated pipe? That is unusual. Is it kinked? The norm is a 3/4" or 1/2" 90° adapter with 1/2" swing or funny pipe pressed on. This length of flexible pipe should be a couple feet long at most before connecting to rigid pvc, the lateral.

If I were you I'd dig up more heads.


----------



## LAG Gamecock (Apr 23, 2019)

I would put an elbow in place of the bent tube. If you get flow to your heads then I would leave it at that.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks like a flexible riser to allow some leeway when positioning the head. @jht3 is right, I would use some swing/funny pipe with the appropriate fittings for a replacement.


----------

